# Round dining table - how to edge with solid wood



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am building a round table using some Knotty Alder plywood. I need to put a solid wood edging on it, and I am not sure the best way to do this. I thought about creating an octagon with 1x4 and then cut out a circle with my router and a circle jig. The only thing I am worried about is making sure the solid wood edge fits tight around the plywood. Any secrets or tips? I have tried searching around the web and I cannot find any real useful info. 

thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's just going to be tedious :yes:

Make you round top and make your edging pieces. Dry fit the edging and place the round top centered on top. Scribe a line, disassemble and cut close to line. Creep up to line with sanding. An oscillating spindle sander works excellent for this.

The other option is flexible edge banding.

Good luck

~tom


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> I am building a round table using some Knotty Alder plywood. I need to put a solid wood edging on it, and I am not sure the best way to do this. I thought about creating an octagon with 1x4 and then cut out a circle with my router and a circle jig. The only thing I am worried about is making sure the solid wood edge fits tight around the plywood. Any secrets or tips? I have tried searching around the web and I cannot find any real useful info.
> 
> thanks.


Your plan would probably work. Only thing is the width of the banding would vary around the table. 
As far as getting the banding to fit tightly, these work very well
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor
I use the 60° with the tongue and groove. There is a video on that page to show how they work. :smile:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Sometimes I'll Make the top solid or ply and add a solid outer edge. Sometimes I'll use both.... For a solid edge I'll plane 1/4 strips and keep layering the table till I get the width for the profile desired...


----------



## Tucker43 (Sep 8, 2011)

holy hell thats alotta clamps reb


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tucker43 said:


> holy hell thats alotta clamps reb


see???? you can never have enough clamps......:laughing:


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I created my octagon and then cut the inner circle. I didnt fasten the individual pieces of the octagon together permanently, so now I will cut my circle from the plywood, and place the edging on 1 piece at a time, making sure each pc fits snuggly. The last piece should be interesting. Once I get all the edging on, I will cut the outside of the edging using the same center point, but with a slightly larger radius. I should end up with about a 2" edging. This is smaller than i wanted, but using 1x4, its as wide as I can get it. I will post pics in the project showcase section later. Thanks.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good! What is the Dia. of this table?
Thanks Lee


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

jkline805 said:


> Well, I created my octagon and then cut the inner circle. I didnt fasten the individual pieces of the octagon together permanently, so now I will cut my circle from the plywood, and place the edging on 1 piece at a time, making sure each pc fits snuggly. The last piece should be interesting. Once I get all the edging on, I will cut the outside of the edging using the same center point, but with a slightly larger radius. I should end up with about a 2" edging. This is smaller than i wanted, but using 1x4, its as wide as I can get it. I will post pics in the project showcase section later. Thanks.


It seems to me that you should assemble your octagon and cut the inside circle for the plywood a bit smaller or precisely your intended diameter to start. You will be using the outside of the router bit diameter for this dimension.
Next you will cut your plywood circle slightly larger, a 1/16" or so, using the side of the cutter diameter closest to the pivot, for your intended dimension, but leave the set up on the trammel/circle guide. :yes:
Ok , now them 2 pieces won't fit because they are oversize just slightly. You can't cut the octagon again because your have lost the center pivot point. That's OK. You CAN trim the plywood to fit now, because you still have the setting and still have the center point. You just need to "creep up on it" by decreasing the distance from the center to the close edge of the cutter just slightly and make a new pass. You are only removing 1/32"or less, at a time or so. Don't forget the difference will be doubled because it is a radius, and the gap goes all the way around or X 2.
 bill


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it's probably to late for thus Idea because you already cut your circle to a certain Diameter and you need to glue up a wood edge to bring you to the finished Diameter but you could have cut the Plywood to your finished diameter and then routed a 3/8" deep rabbit to whatever you wanted band to be and then glued up your solid more like a rabbeted Inlay. This would have given a better glue joint IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> I know it's probably to late for thus Idea because you already cut your circle to a certain Diameter and you need to glue up a wood edge to bring you to the finished Diameter but you could have cut the Plywood to your finished diameter and then routed a 3/8" deep rabbit to whatever you wanted band to be and then glued up your solid more like a rabbeted Inlay. This would have given a better glue joint IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


is there any way you could elaborate on this? I have thought about using a rabbet around the edge of both the wood edge, and the plywood to get a little more surface area for glue. I think I know what you are talking about, but please elaborate. Its not too late for anything. thanks.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> is there any way you could elaborate on this? I have thought about using a rabbet around the edge of both the wood edge, and the plywood to get a little more surface area for glue. I think I know what you are talking about, but please elaborate. Its not too late for anything. thanks.


What I mean is cut the Plywood Circle to the Finished Diameter you need minus some for the Rabbit. Then cut a 3/8" rabbit all the way around the Circumference at a depth you want the hardwood to be and then cut and glue up the Rabbeted edge. Sorry about the sketch I did it while driving LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> is there any way you could elaborate on this? I have thought about using a rabbet around the edge of both the wood edge, and the plywood to get a little more surface area for glue. I think I know what you are talking about, but please elaborate. Its not too late for anything. thanks.


Helloooo?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

That sketch is exactly what I had in mind. I'm not sure if thats what I will do, but it does seem like a good way ensure that the top edges stay very close to flush. I was considering using biscuits to line up the top surfaces, but I think cutting slots in a curved edge would be difficult. I will probably just cut my plywood as close to the same radius as possible, leaning towards the smaller side, then attach the edging piece by piece all the way around. Then once that has dried, I will cut the final outer circle using the same center as the plywood cut. This will give me an equal width banding around the edge. This should prove interesting. Will get a build thread going once I finish this thing. 

thanks


----------

